# Does crooked tail/spine mean she will not lay?



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my polish. She is 10 months old. I feel awful for her. 
Her spine is crooked and hump backed and her tail stays to one side. Do you think she will ever lay? I hope she is not in any pain because of her deformities. Poor Polly!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not a Vet but I don't see why that would stop her from laying. However your best bet would be to take her to a professional like a Vet or Vet tech and ask this question. They would know a whole lot more about it. But in your picture it looks as if just the spine is involved, not the pelvis. The pelvis seems intact. I would GUESS because the pelvis seems normal she would be able to lay normally but I'm no where near a professional. That would be my guess if she we're mine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a vet licensed in NJ. I don't see why the tail would prevent laying, but if her back/spine is not straight then that could be a problem down the road. I guess my bigger question is why she is like this. Folate deficiency can cause problems like this. Folate is a B vitamin. Is there any reason to suspect problems with her mother? You would need radiographs to get more information to assess properly. They are often $150 or more.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank EV, I never saw her mother. I bought her as a chick from Schafer Farms in Flemington, NJ. I don't know why she turned out like this. A recessive gene? I fed her chick starter until 20 weeks and now she eats layer feed with oyster shells. None of her friends in the flock look like this so I assume it was passed down. I don't really care too much about her laying (I was just more curious about her condition) as she is my favorite girl but I just hope she isn't in any pain. I guess it is too late to supplement anything now though. Thanks for any information. Much appreciated. 

Wondering if anyone else has had a bird like this? Did they live a full life?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My biggest concern would be that if she can't pass eggs normally, will the risk of being egg bound increase and eventually cause her death.


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

You can laugh, but I would call a chiropractor. They learn to adjust on cats, chickens may have a chance too, right?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

EV, yes, I was thinking that too. I was wondering if her body would still produce eggs and she might not be able to push them out. Can you sterilize a chicken so that she doesn't produce eggs? 

Jessica, LOL.... I don't think they could adjust her back into place because she really is deformed, unfortunately. Wish it could be that easy. But yes, they are making great gains in alternative pet care, which is exciting! 

Chicken drama in this house!! ha!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would not trust a chiropractor unless they've been trained on animals. Any course that involves animals you have to be either a chiropractor or a veterinarian to get into the program, AND some states require a veterinarian to be present or involved (supervision) when giving chiropractic care. So be careful about this type of treatment for this chicken. And although I am a veterinarian trained in animal chiropractic care, I'd be taking radiographs of this patient to truly understand the nature of this animals problems.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My biggest concern would be that if she can't pass eggs normally, will the risk of being egg bound increase and eventually cause her death.


I was thinking the exact same thing after seeing the pics.

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If she's 10 months old and hasn't laid yet, maybe she won't?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I just looked out the window and my rooster was on top of her doing his business. Man, he keeps busy out there. Feel like I am running a brothel. ha! Keep your fingers crossed that if she starts laying in the next week; everything will pass smoothly/safely.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine did his poor little hen twice in the time it took to clean and feed this morning. Spring is in the air! Happy Valentines Day!
Lol


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL...Yes, there is definitely romance in the air in my backyard too! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Has she ever flew into something???


----------

